# memo method



## happa95 (Apr 13, 2008)

well, this idea just popped into my head so i decided to share it and see what people think. Ok. So, as a memorization method for old Pochmann or M2 edges, I thought that maybe you could use musical notes and create a short (and probably horrible sounding) song. Let me explain. First, you would make each face have a note. Then each of the four stickers on all the faces would either be an eighth note, a quarter note, a half note, or a full note. During memo, maybe you could hum or whistle the song that is created. I realize that this would probably be hard for execution, but maybe with practice, it could get easier. =) Please comment and tell me wat you think. And don't worry if you have negative comments, this is just some random idea that i wanted to share.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am not a very musical guy, so it would definitely not work for me.But it looks similar to Chris Hardwick's letter pair sylabii system.
If it works then good for you.


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe Caleb Lau used to do something like this.


----------

